
VMware Buys CloudHealth, Pushes Stupid Multi-Cloud Narrative - QuinnyPig
https://lastweekinaws.com/blog/vmware-buys-cloudhealth-pushes-stupid-multi-cloud-narrative.html
======
QuinnyPig
There were a few ways I could have gone with this post; I opted to go after
multi-cloud being a largely terrible idea.

